# Service or Food



## Blue Tick (Nov 14, 2006)

When you go to a restaurant what's more important to you service or food?
Would you sacrifice inferior service for great food or superb service for mediocre food. Now the greats can pull off both, great food and service but this takes tremedous work and training and is hard to come by.

For me:

Put me in a closet and I will enjoy the food. I'll take the hit on service as long as the food is stellar.


----------



## SpiritAndTruth (Nov 14, 2006)

What helps identify he who is saved-- his faith, or his deeds? *BOTH*!!!

If I just want good food, I'll buy it and take it home and cook it myself. The key to dining out is making it "experiential"-- experience-based. a HUUUUGGGGEEE part of that is the service. It sets the "tone" for the meal.

I submit that GREAT service can make the dining experience very good, even if the food is mediocre, but POOR service can ruin a night out at a place that serves excellent food. 

Like you said, however, it's best when they hit the buzzer on both!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Nov 14, 2006)

Blue Tick said:


> When you go to a restaurant what's more important to you service or food?
> Would you sacrifice inferior service for great food or superb service for mediocre food. Now the greats can pull off both, great food and service but this takes tremedous work and training and is hard to come by.
> 
> For me:
> ...


 

 

Also, the "Hi-my-name-is-Mergatroyd-and-I'm-going-to-be-your-waitress-how-are-you-today?" drives me up a wall.

Service should be adequate and make you feel comfortable. I especially detest being rushed through a meal like they care more about thoroughput!


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 14, 2006)

jaybird0827 said:


> Also, the "Hi-my-name-is-Mergatroyd-and-I'm-going-to-be-your-waitress-how-are-you-today?" drives me up a wall.
> 
> Service should be adequate and make you feel comfortable. I especially detest being rushed through a meal like they care more about thoroughput!



Love the name "Mergatroyd".


----------

